# MK1 TT 225 - Reliable Daily driver?



## SpencerD (Oct 21, 2011)

Hello there,

My name is Spencer and this my first post here, I was planning on being a new MK1 TT owner in the very near future - subject to finding the 'right' car.

I found this forum after looking for a MK1 TT Buyers type guide...

My logic was / is:

It's an Audi therefore it will be reliable?

Its a MK1 TT so looks stunning

It might as well be a 225, why not?

Its a Quattro so will be the right choice with the winter looming...

So I started to read about the dash pod problems and the need for the cam belt to be done sooner rather than later, there seems to be painless solutions for the dash pod to be reconditioned if that does happen, and the cam belt isn't a problem if I buy a car which hasn't already been done as I just get it done.

However...

The list of other failures, springs, temp sensors, arb bushes, etc... has suprised me to say the least.

I will being doing a 100 miles per day / 400 mile per week Motorway commute

Has anyone else out there used a MK1 TT as a relatively high mileage daily driver? I appreciate that forums by there nature ony tend to highlight problems that people have had as people are trying to find a solution and rarely do people post that they haven't had any problems, because why would they?

Sorry its a long first post but I am hoping to hear from the people that don't usually post as they have had relatively trouble free ownership, I know its a high performance car and spares will cost more and it will need more maintenance than a Fiesta, just wanted to hear peoples opinions.

Cheers


----------



## techfreak (Aug 13, 2010)

You are right in your logic, forums highlight more problems than those drivers/owners that are plodding along perfectly happy with no problems.

I would say, in my experience, it is a reliable car as long as it has been looked after and the major stuff has already been done i.e. dashpod/cambelt etc.

Other items are wear and tear and not really problems as such.

There are many users on here who do a lot of miles without any issues.

Hope that helps some.


----------



## Vrroom (Oct 8, 2011)

My Mk1 TT is my 10 year old daily driver . . . however NOT high mileage. My office is only 15 miles away but I have to have reliable transportation as there is no public transit where I live . . .and I go to work every day. The car has been dependable. Assorted minor things, but for the most part a very dependable car. And I've messed with it considerably (if anything could have gone wrong, it should have given how I've tinkered with the car so much). All cars have things go wrong. I think it's a great car and you should get it! Just my humble opinion.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

I used mine for three or four years on a daily 50-60 mile commute. The only problem in that time was the breaking clutch pedal, but otherwise fine.

Cheers

rich


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, I had mine from new, over 10 years now,& can't bear to part with her. My mileage is low so have had no probs, but surprised at the wear rates of ARB, droplinks, & springs, clutch pedal breakage of other TTs, a premium brand car.? 
My VXR Corsa blasted every where daily for the last 4 years & never missed a beat. I have 2 other cars so TT not used as a daily driver, but they must be looked after & service history is very important. cambelt/water pump every 65k miles or 5 years which ever comes first, dash instruments (dashpod) read correctly, coolant temp reaches 90 within a couple of miles & stays there. Get written confirmation of cambelt/water pump change or reduce price by £500 & get it replaced ASAP.
*Don't rush into it. A good TT is a wonderful car, a bad un can be a money pit. Plenty of good uns out there. you just have to find the right one*
Hoggy.


----------



## paul4281 (Jan 25, 2010)

I do a 90 mile a day commute. Fit Michelin tyres for longevity & reliability. Have it serviced every 10k miles.

I haven't had any of the "common" faults, but every car seems to have things that need replacing outside of service & MOT's.

The more miles you do, the higher the costs will be.

The looks & drive are what I have the car for & they can handle the milage.

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=52.716857,0.979263
Sent from paul4281's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Find a good Indie for servicing too. Don't use Audi franchises...

Where are you located? There are several good Indies well known to forum members. Your first visit might prove expensive but will save you money in the long run.

Cheers

rich


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

rustyintegrale said:


> Find a good Indie for servicing too. Don't use Audi franchises...


Seconded a good indi will not only be cheaper they will do a better job


----------



## SpencerD (Oct 21, 2011)

Firstly thank you for so many responses...

Tyres... The first thing I would have to do on most of the cars I have seen is fit 'proper' tyres, lots of Nanking and makes of tyres I haven't heard of, not my idea of fun for a 150 mph car? So a set of tyres was going to be my first plan. Plus I would buy some 16" 'cheap' wheels and fit some winter tyres.

Cam belt, yes if I have any doubts I have an 'indie' waiting in the wings to change it...

I looked at a low mileage car today '03 50k, but when I opened the oil filler cap I could see 'crud' inside which felt like grit when I examined it? But the car has a full service history so what could this be? Looked very good otherwise?

Also is there an OBD or similar device I could buy which I could use to help me diagnose any of these problems before they become a car stopping problem?

Cheers


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Spencer, The crud (mayonaisse) is probably condensation from short journeys when engine never reaches its operating temp for long enough. There are low mileage cars that do lots of short journeys & then the ones that do long journeys but not many of them. Fewer long journeys rather than lots of short are obviously better for long engine life..
This VagCom cable gets good reports.
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/USB-VAG-COM-409-1 ... 3067wt_952
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

The original 180TT came with 16in 5 wheels as standard you can pick them up dead cheap on ebay 
If you get the cam belt done make sure you get the water pump changed at the sametime 
You can buy a vag com lead and to gether with a lab top you can read the cars ECU


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Hoggy said:


> Hi Spencer, The crud (mayonaisse) is probably condensation from short journeys when engine never reaches its operating temp for long enough. There are low mileage cars that do lots of short journeys & then the ones that do long journeys but not many of them. Fewer long journeys rather than lots of short are obviously better for long engine life..
> This VagCom cable gets good reports.
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/USB-VAG-COM-409-1 ... 3067wt_952
> Hoggy.


Even if the car has just been left to stand for a few weeks you can get the crud building up


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Mate, my girl does 60 miles every day and she's my daily driver. She's been pretty reliable except for the known TT problems - snapped rear tie bar... actually, that's about it, other than general wear & tear items for a car that's done over 130K miles. These girls can cost a fortune but treat 'em nice and they'll return the favour. Regular maintenance is key.

Do it; you'll love it. No car has ever got under my skin like this one.


----------



## SpencerD (Oct 21, 2011)

The 'crud' looked almost like grit in the oil, not milky or mayo like

Where the filler cap sits there are some flat 'baffle' type' areas which had this 'grit-crud' sat on it, could be like carbon deposits which have dried and are now grit like?

If I bought a VAG COM lead and sucessfully connected it to a car I was interested in buying what could it usefully tell me?

Cheers


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Even if the car has just been left to stand for a few weeks you can get the crud building up


My TT may only get used once a week @ the most, but with longish journeys, & no crud (mayo) has never appeared, over the 10 years I've owned her. With my location I can give her a good blast & don't have to tootle around in traffic. 8) thank goodness.
Hoggy.


----------



## SpencerD (Oct 21, 2011)

Thanks for all the replies

The search continues

Cheers


----------



## westcoTT (Aug 30, 2009)

I do about 2300- 2500 miles per month and the car is well into the 100k`s no real issues

prob why BP and Shell have been doing so well and my wallet hasnt [smiley=bigcry.gif]

wouldn`t change it for the world

TTRS will do


----------



## warrenstuart (Mar 3, 2010)

My daughters 225 has been her daily drive for the last 18 months and never missed a beat plus drove past everybody else stuck on a hill on the Saturday we had all that bad snow last December [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

It's a 2003 225 37k miles.

Warren.


----------



## SpencerD (Oct 21, 2011)

Well I am due to look at a 42k '03 tomorrow...

Any advice on what to look for...

It's my colour, hopefully the description bears some resemblance

Cheers


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

I've been driving my car virtually every day for nearly 8 years. 128000 miles on the clock now. It's never failed to get me to work.

I think that covers it.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Mine was bullet proof until I tuned it.

The in the space of 2 years I replaced loads of bits: maf,n75, clutch, various hoses, all coilpacks.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

On my second TT in nearly 9 years. My first I drove for 4 years had a small number of silly problems but was generally reliable, the second for over 4.5 years and been very good. Used daily for a 5 mile commute so fuel consumption is poor(ish) at around 23mpg but this improves to around 30mpg on longer journeys.


----------



## SpencerD (Oct 21, 2011)

Well I will find out very soon as I have just bought an '03 Avus Silver 225 Coupe 8)

I pick it up on Friday, need to get looking for some 'winter wheels' I probably should start a new thread but what size wheels do people buy for winter tyres 16"?

Cheers


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

SpencerD said:


> Well I will find out very soon as I have just bought an '03 Avus Silver 225 Coupe 8)
> 
> I pick it up on Friday, need to get looking for some 'winter wheels' I probably should start a new thread but what size wheels do people buy for winter tyres 16"?
> 
> Cheers


My TT was fine in the snow. And 16" wheels look so awful. Do you really need to go that small?


----------

